# Diamond Memory Lane DLX



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Big fan of the Memory Lane jr. and decided to swap the Strymon Volante for a Memory Lane DLX. Both units are outstanding imo but prefer to keep it simple with less options to tweak. The DLX does not disappoint; does warm 70's tape, 80's, 90's shoegaze and short delay slapback incredibly well. I had the Protein overdrive stacked with both sides on and a long delay and for a moment, felt like a soaring eagle.......

Fantastic delay made in Canada!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Alex said:


> Big fan of the Memory Lane jr. and decided to swap the Strymon Volante for a Memory Lane DLX. Both units are outstanding imo but prefer to keep it simple with less options to tweak. The DLX does not disappoint; does warm 70's tape, 80's, 90's shoegaze and short delay slapback incredibly well. I had the Protein overdrive stacked with both sides on and a long delay and for a moment, felt like a soaring eagle.......
> 
> Fantastic delay made in Canada!
> 
> View attachment 343148


Yes, this in on my list as well. Loved both the ML jr and the ML2.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Can you make it oscillate with the tap footswitch or it's activating the modulation when you keep it pressed like the MLJr?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Can you make it oscillate with the tap footswitch or it's activating the modulation when you keep it pressed like the MLJr?


It has 3 options for the hold tap function (versus 2 options on the jr) but none are for oscillation.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I really like the mljr. It was a staple on my board for many years. It eventually was replaced by a AD900- hands down my favourite delay ever.
I recently tried the dlx but the AD900 is still better for my needs. I'm a delay simpleton.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Memory lanes rule.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone had the MLJR and the MLJR DLX in the same room? Does the DLX capture the same magic?


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

the5chord said:


> Anyone had the MLJR and the MLJR DLX in the same room? Does the DLX capture the same magic?


I've had them both but not at the same time. I had a mljr for years as my main delay. My impression of the dlx was good but I thought maybe missing the mojo of my old mljr.
The dlx has a great feature set. Hard to go wrong with it if you have somewhat more than basic delay needs.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

zztomato said:


> I've had them both but not at the same time. I had a mljr for years as my main delay. My impression of the dlx was good but I thought maybe missing the mojo of my old mljr.
> The dlx has a great feature set. Hard to go wrong with it if you have somewhat more than basic delay needs.


I just would love to have control over the tone and the modulation but the less mojo remark is concerning for me.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

the5chord said:


> I just would love to have control over the tone and the modulation but the less mojo remark is concerning for me.


I have one and an MLJR and I think they’re pretty much the same except the modulation and EQ controls-I disagree with zztomato on this one-and that’s pretty rare, we tend to like the same pedals. The issue is where you set the EQ-you can get the same sound, but you have more flexibility-it can be good or bad.

The repeats are a bit cleaner than the typical analog delay and they don’t degrade quite the same way, but its very usable. 

All in all I really like the DLX, I’ve owned a bunch of Diamond delays-I think it does most of what the big ML2 did, but in a smaller box that is easily to power. The new tap system is very good as well. The repeat quality was a bit different on the ML2-it was one of the all time great analogs IMO, but the reverse polarity 18V and large box made it challenging to use on a pedalboard, and I struggled a bit with the tap tempo.

My only issue honestly is the lack of features-no dry out, no exp pedal out, and the fact that it can’t really oscillate-that was one of my beefs with the original and its pretty much the same with this. You can do time/pitch bending with the time knob in one mode but that’s it. I still use my old Maxon AD-999 for oscillation. I also think its a bit pricey for a relatively simple delay.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

zdogma said:


> I disagree with zztomato on this one-and that’s pretty rare, we tend to like the same pedals.


Well, I could be just remembering my old mljr through that sentimental lense of pedals I wish I'd kept. 😢


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I also had a jr but not at the same time. My experience is pretty much the same as @zdogma.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

zztomato said:


> Well, I could be just remembering my old mljr through that sentimental lense of pedals I wish I'd kept. 😢


 or possibly your tastes in delay changed as well. all good.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

I tried them both out at L&M yesterday and I have to say I preferred the MLJR over the DLX unfortunately since I wanted to love the DLX.


The repeats sound more present I guess which is preferable to me. Could be some user error since I was testing them in a guitar shop. The difference seems about as much as there was between the big box dmm and the dmmtt 1100 I had. So not much but still I like the big box better despite the shorter delay time.


----------

